# Closing Restaurants



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

When we do UberX if our passenger doesn't show up, we get a cancel fee. What is ridiculous is that restaurants and food recipients don't have to pay a cancel fee if the order cancels before we pick it up.

Last night, lured in by the promise of around $20 including tip, I drove over 10 miles to a restaurant, waited in the drive through for over 20 minutes, only for them to close the restaurant and say "better luck next time". So bascially, 35 minutes down the drain without a dime to show for it. Then Uber pings me to the same closed restaurant TWICE in the next hour, and it counts against my acceptance rate. I know if I accept one, I'd drive all the way there for it to be closed.

I think if a restaurant is closed and we get sent out, the customer cancels after we've been waiting in line for half an hour, we ought to get a cancel fee. I hate being abused by UberEATS (and similarly by GrubHub, and DoorDash) by these restaraunts. UberEATS is the worst offender though as Uber has no problem sending a hundred drivers to the same closed restaurant and if you complain on support they will give you $3 and then flag your account for fraud, and threatened to deactivate you if you call more than a few times.

I already generally don't do food delivery after 11 PM because of countless hours wasted by closed restaurants but it seems like things are getting more and more ridiculous. Now restaurants are randomly closing early, like last night at 9:30 PM. I guess they don't have enough vaxxed employees.

Too bad no one knows how to turn off UberEATs after they close, and they don't wait for the Eats orders they have to get fulfilled, they just tell the drivers to GTFO after waiting in line for 20 minutes. Uber and the restaurant owners are extremely disrespectful to the drivers. I also hate all the restaurants that say we can't use their restrooms. I feel like most of these restaurants are run by sadists. If Uber would charge these restaurants a fee for failing to fulfill deliveries, they'd quickly learn how to turn off the app. Instead, the same restaurants around where I live NEVER turn off the app when they close. Like, you could get a delivery request at one Jack-In-The-Box I know of every day at 3 AM for the last several months even though it closes at 11 PM or earlier every day. Nearly every time I have deliveries on past 11 PM they start pinging me there. Assuming every night thirty drivers are sent to this suburb location, that's over 10,000 wasted trips per year made by delivery drivers to this one restaurant alone. And I feel like 30 is an underestimate. I can park there and watch a steady stream of drivers come by and leave when they see it is closed. Since its a bit in the burbs, I guarantee almost all of these drivers drove 5 miles in and 5 miles back to civilization for their next legitimate request.

Uber complains about not having enough drivers... imagine if those 10,000 wasted trips were actually spent on doing deliveries for restaurants that were open or for passengers. I simply cannot comprehend this level of stupidity that exists at Uber to allow this to happen.

Uber wants to say how environmentally friendly they are with Uber Green, and yet this one restaurant alone I low estimate at 100,000 wasted miles by drivers per year, or over 3000 gallons of gasoline burned for no reason at all except that no one is competent enough to turn off their app and Uber simply refuses to stop sending drivers even when you report it as closed.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

GH is the same way. Almost.
*If you call support*, you will get $1-$3 depending on how far you travelled after getting the offer,
and you won't take a hit on acceptance. They cancel it on their end.
What is hilarious, is that after that is done, it is very likely you will get either the same order or another from the same restaurant.
Once in a while, you will come across an agent who actually knows what he/she is doing, and they will tell you that they are marking the restaurant as closed.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Trafficat said:


> When we do UberX if our passenger doesn't show up, we get a cancel fee. What is ridiculous is that restaurants and food recipients don't have to pay a cancel fee if the order cancels before we pick it up.
> 
> Last night, lured in by the promise of around $20 including tip, I drove over 10 miles to a restaurant, waited in the drive through for over 20 minutes, only for them to close the restaurant and say "better luck next time". So bascially, 35 minutes down the drain without a dime to show for it. Then Uber pings me to the same closed restaurant TWICE in the next hour, and it counts against my acceptance rate. I know if I accept one, I'd drive all the way there for it to be closed.
> 
> ...


Call support and you'll be compensated. It's a *****, but that's what you gotta' do.


----------



## FL_Steve (Dec 17, 2021)

Stop accepting fast food deliveries, unless on a quest, and you won't have this problem.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

DD is great about this because they will pay you 50%.

GH will give you like a dollar or 2. Doesn't cut it on a $20 order.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Anything after 10pm from a place Im not familiar with, and don't already know their hours I call them right after I accept the ping to see if they're open. If they arent I just cancel and don't even waste my time trying to get a fee.

A $20 order after 8 or 9 pm is rare, so its usually too good to be true


----------



## SinCityAngel (Jul 7, 2019)

@Trafficat made mention of something that I took note of. Apparently, many drivers are getting hit with some kind of fraud warning when following the proper steps to call customer service to have an offer removed. Normally, my process is to sit there with the offer on my screen and wait for customer service to go through the long process of calling the restaurant to make sure that I'm not lying and then clear the offer from my screen. So, I'm wondering how they are claiming that you are being fraudulent when you are doing all of your due diligence? Are you taking a different process?


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Yes I drive to the restaurant and it is totally closed and keep the offer up until Uber support closes it for me. That is what has led to fraud accusations.


----------



## SinCityAngel (Jul 7, 2019)

I'm trying to figure out how in the heck are they accusing you of fraud when they are going through their process and they can clearly see that they are unable to get through to the restaurant themselves. What part of the app do we have access to that allows us to continuously go erroneously to the same restaurant that has declared that they are closed? In the terms and conditions that they force us to accept in order to continue on their platform, the word specifically say that if we agree to the terms and conditions, we are not allowed to tamper with the app - the only part that we have access to - and no part of that app allows us to repetitively accept the same offer from the exact same location or manipulate anything at all that was even be close to doing so. So, I'm just trying to figure out how in the heck they can say that we are doing anything of a fraudulent nature? I mean, they can SAY something fraudulent is going on but how can you prove it?

I really want to chase this down...


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Trafficat said:


> Yes I drive to the restaurant and it is totally closed and keep the offer up until Uber support closes it for me. That is what has led to fraud accusations.


I do this a lot over 30 times last year. Never been accused of fraud. They call the restaurant, they don't get an answer, they cancel the order and pay me.

Now I park so my dashcam shows the restaurant is closed and I use speaker phone so my dashcam picks up the conversation. Let Uber accuse me of fraud. I have the evidence to prove otherwise and think it might be kind of fun to see where it could go. I have no issues contacting local and national media along with blasting on social media.


----------

